# Need advice..face cream had Retinyl palmitate in it...



## soccermominsd (Feb 8, 2006)

You know I'm trying so hard to do everything I can to give this little munchkin inside me the best start to life. I'm a little over 8weeks and JUST discovered today that the strivectin I use on my face (loved it on my face) has the vitamin A Retinyl palmitate in it. That is the only ingrediant I can discern on the label that warrants the "Not for use by pregnant or lactating women" that I just noticed today. I didn't even think to look earlier, I didn't think it had vitamin A in it. Thankfully it is the 2nd to last ingrediant, so I'm gathering not a large amount is in it.

so off I go doing this huge research thing. From what I gather it is absorbable through the skin but in minute quantities. I am taking prenatals that have NO vitamin A in it now, but looked on an OLD prenatal (from Nov., when I miscarried) I had and have taken a few times during this PG and that one actually has the Retinyl palmitate in it (500iu).

Anyway, I got so panicked. Has anyone inadvertently used a product that contained Retinyl palmitate during pregnancy and everything turned out okay? I really need to hear from anyone about your experiences with it. I have enough to worry about.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

No advice mama, just thought you could use a hug or 3





















Try not to worry too too much just yet. I know, as oft stated, easier said than done right?







Good luck in your search!


----------



## jj230565 (Sep 19, 2006)

I am now 28 weeks pregnant and have also been using Strivectin and just by chance read the instructions yesterday and to my horror saw that I should not be using it. I am now panicking. Just wondered if you had received any advice back and how things are going for you. God I wish they'd make labelling larger and clearer!!


----------



## soccermominsd (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj230565* 
I am now 28 weeks pregnant and have also been using Strivectin and just by chance read the instructions yesterday and to my horror saw that I should not be using it. I am now panicking. Just wondered if you had received any advice back and how things are going for you. God I wish they'd make labelling larger and clearer!!

I agree the labeling is awful. I actually called the company to find out why they have the warning on there and it wasn't for the Vit A content, it was because the ingrediants had not been tested thoroughly enough. Trt to relax...easier said than done I know, and perhaps mention it to your care provider. I couldn't remember any particular ingrediant sticking out that was awful. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I wouldn't worry, just stop using the product. The problems with Vit A are in large doses. Don't quote me- but I think over 10,000 IU a day. The problem with that is so much of our food is fortified with Vit A- like a lot of dairy and some breads, milk etc. The small ammount in the cream absorbed through the skin should not ba a problem- especially if you are not getting too much from a vitamin etc. There is some of that in my protein shake, but I don't worry because it is not in anything else I am taking.

HTH


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey, I did the same thing! I used my friends face cream she gave me a few times (for like a week) during the first trimester when I didn't know I was pregnant.
My daughter was born 9.7 19" and in wonderful health and is a beautiful happy 2 year old!
Try not to worry so much!!!


----------



## jj230565 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks ever so much everyone for replying - all your comments have helped to clam me down. yesterday was a nightmare just couldnt control the panick and kept thinking the worst - must be those dreaded hormones. Yes everyone I have spoken to here, including the health visitor, has said the same - that I shouldn't worry but just stop using it. thanks once again everyone.


----------



## cpop (May 3, 2006)

I actually did the same thing (before I knew I was pregnant used a cream with vit A derivatives). I asked my dermatologist about it and she said that I have no reason to worry because I would have to be applying the cream to large surfaces of my body (think back etc.) in very strong concentrations for even a remote risk to exist.
She also said that a lot of these precautions are simply liability avoidance from the cosmetics manufacturers because there are not adequate studies of the safety of all ingredients.
But then again there are probably not studies about all the stuff that we normally eat to test it's effects on pregnancy. So it isn't that the cream is dangerous, it is just not PROVEN SAFE. Just don't use it any more if you are worried and try to relax.


----------



## jwkuether (Oct 29, 2007)

I came across this on Babycenter.com:

Retinoids
These powerful substances, found in some antiaging moisturizers, are lauded for helping reduce wrinkles and improve skin tone. Retinoids are a type of vitamin A that speeds up cell division (quickening your skin's renewal) and prevent skin collagen from breaking down.

But retinoids are one of the skin-care ingredients that experts, including Baumann, recommend that expectant moms stay away from. Some studies have shown that high doses of vitamin A during pregnancy can be harmful to an unborn child. And oral retinoids, such as isotretinoin (Accutane, an acne treatment), are known to cause birth defects.

If you've been using a skin cream that contains a retinoid, don't panic. Retinoids have not been shown to cause problems in their topical form in pregnant women.

"There is no data to show these retinoids ingredients are harmful when used on the skin - doctors are just being extra cautious," explains Baumann.


----------

